# G0768 8"x16" Lathe



## Milehimachine (Jul 21, 2020)

Anyone out there have this lathe?  I am looking to add a 5c chuck and wondering it those that have this lathe have been able to get a 5c chuck for it.


----------



## silence dogood (Jul 21, 2020)

Call Grizzly, if not call Little Machine Shop.  You may be able to get one cheaper on the net, but buyer beware.


----------

